# headlamps



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have a 2000 694 I believe that there are levers on the rear of the headlamps to convert to left hand road use which are difficult to reatch is there another way, stick ons etc, due to if at all poss I will not be traveling at night in the van.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *takeaflight*. >> THIS LINK << shows you how to nmake your own. :wink:


----------

